# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Blackrock Depths xp farm (Prison Instant Spawn, +100k/hour)

## Evankeliumi

1. Start quest What Is Going On? - Quest - World of Warcraft
2. Abandon quest
3. Kill mobs
4. Repeat

You get loot normally. Did this with 4 mages and resto shaman. Loot is ok.

Enjoy.

----------


## tantrim1

Is this horde only?

----------


## PinkiPan

yeah horde only  :Frown:

----------


## j0eL

Nice! I will try this later on tonight when I hit level 52 and report back.

----------


## rickosuave

Great find, wish this was for Alliance too  :Frown:  zug zug I guess.

----------


## matrixcy

did u tried it? :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

Do people do more than 1 at a time? Or whats the best way to do it

----------


## UnHappy

> Do people do more than 1 at a time? Or whats the best way to do it


4 mages and resto shaman <-- MAGE'S are the key here

----------


## Kenneth

> 4 mages and resto shaman <-- MAGE'S are the key here


Resto over priest? Also does this signify doing all 4 at once?

----------


## j0eL

Never hit 100k but it seems like this is well known already on my server as there are pugs for it. Usually right after I kill mobs I abandon quest.

----------

